# Fudge Containers



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy round 1/4 lb. or 1/2 lb. containerx for fudge. I wouldl like to be able to pour directly into them. Thanks  Linda


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I think Hobby Lobby has them... even decorated all Christmasy, too.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Linds!

I use the round cake pans. They work great.


----------

